# Testing for protectiveness?



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I know that breeders do temperament testing on puppies (or they should); is there a specific part of the test, or some other way of telling how protective a pup's nature is? (Protective of people and/or property)


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My guess is that it would be best to look at the temperaments of the parents rather than the pups, in terms of protectiveness. I'm not sure you can really see protectiveness at that age.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Shawn, what you want is a very outgoing puppy. Believe me, you will get enough protective instinct, even more then you want with any of DDR or Czech pups you are considering. Look for confident puppy that is full of himself. 

I'll write you PM today, sorry it takes me so long...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Look for a puppy that is happy to see everyone, including other dogs. Should encounter new situations with curiosity rather than fear. Being cautious is OK too, some dogs start with avoidance but then come back with curiosity. My opinion is that it's a sign of a smart dog. As long as they ultimately show interest.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No, you don't know if the pup will be naturally protective or not, and hopefully you will never have to find out. What you want, as others have mentioned, is a friendly, outgoing, confident puppy, that will grow up to be a friendly, outgoing, well-socialized, confident adult, whose mere presence will protect you from being targeted by loonies! 

Also, don't confuse fear-aggression and resource guarding as protectiveness. Barking at everything and everybody is fear, not protectiveness. 

People who post saying that they had a wonderfully protective dog that nobody could approach them, they were so protective, did not have a protective dog, but a resource guarder. Their dog was guarding them as a resource. So the human was seen as an object that they (the dog) owned - not something you want either - it should be clear to the dog that YOU own them, not the other way around.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Castlemaid said:


> No, you don't know if the pup will be naturally protective or not, and hopefully you will never have to find out. What you want, as others have mentioned, is a friendly, outgoing, confident puppy, that will grow up to be a friendly, outgoing, well-socialized, confident adult, whose mere presence will protect you from being targeted by loonies!


I strongly disagree with the last part. I think a German Shepherd,* when grown*, should have plenty of "natural protective instinct."


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

gagsd said:


> I strongly disagree with the last part. I think a German Shepherd,* when grown*, should have plenty of "natural protective instinct."


.

"Should have" - agree!!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I believe a 'normal' GSD will start showing signs of protectiveness around 6 months. I have seen younger puppies than that be aggressive and I pity their owners. My belief is that any young dog should be just plain happy. The signs of protectiveness would mostly consist of barking when someone comes near the house, but then turns to friendliness when they enter... because they trust your judgment. But then, I can only go by my dog who is, OF COURSE, perfect. ;-)


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> No, you don't know if the pup will be naturally protective or not, and hopefully you will never have to find out. What you want, as others have mentioned, is a friendly, outgoing, confident puppy, that will grow up to be a friendly, outgoing, well-socialized, confident adult, whose mere presence will protect you from being targeted by loonies!


Exactly! LOL. I am not at all worried about getting "enough" protectiveness... GSDs are protective by nature. Just the looks of a GSD is all the protectiveness I need. I am letting a breeder choose my dog for me, so I am not asking how I personally can tell anything about a puppy's nature; I am asking how a breeder might determine which pup would be more or less protective.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Good breeders know their lines and know what they produce. There is no miracle in why they can make a perfect match between a puppy and a family. Knowledge and experience of the breeder equal 99.9% of the puppy price. IMHO.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> .
> 
> "Should have" - agree!!!


 
Also agree with the "hould", but not all do have it!


----------

